# Inspiration - Info from a medical expert



## AOA92 (Jun 12, 2018)

I never thought I would post on this website but i think it is important i share some really great information that might put a lot of sufferers minds at ease. Literally listening to the following podcast (4 times in a row) has helped me understand and accept what DPDR is, whether drug induced (my case), trauma induced or anxiety induced. I have made a complete turn around within 24 hours as it has put my anxiety at ease about what is actually going on (my anxiety about the dp made it a million times worse) and if recovery is possible (it absolutely is). I no longer feel i need to continue searching the net for that miracle cure. I highly encourage everyone to listen to this podcast as many times as you need and then watch the half hour video of sufferers who have recovered after years and years of suffering.

All the best guys and girls.


----------

